# Which online websites are Lightroom friendly?



## Pinotmom (Dec 11, 2011)

I use Foliolink now and looked at Live Books.  The Foliolink images look fine, but I have to export to separate file, then upload.  Wondered if anyone knows of other sites that have better syncing with LR and are maybe not quite so $$$.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 12, 2011)

Flikr Pro is good and there is a Publish Plugin for it.

I use SmugMug Pro, but there are two lower priced levels and there are Publish Plugins for that too, as well as Zenfolio and others at Jeffrey Friedl's Plugin SIte.

Don


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2011)

PinotMom, I don't think you are asking the right question.  First, I think you need to define what it is that you are looking for in a web presence. 

Do you want a professional Photographer's website?
Do you want to represent your photos in a portfolio and for sale?
Or do you just want a place to share your photos?

Are you interested in an easy to use method to get images out of LR and onto a website? 

There are lots of Photo Sharing websites, many used by Professionals to display their portfolio.  They often can be accessed through a LR Publishing plugin. And they range in price from free to a nice annual fee sepending upon services and storage needs.  Some that come to mind are _500px.com, Flickr, Smugmug, Zenfolio, SlickPic and Photoshop.com. _There are others that are similar that do not have a a Publishing Service plugin like pBase. 
At another level there are the Blog Hosts like Blogger and WordPress.  These are also free or fee and can produce a professional photographers website or one for the casual photo buff. 
Moving up to the next level you have your professionally managed website _PinotMom.com_  where you pay a website host an annual fee and can basically manage your own website.  You can use LR's Web module to post your images,

So, if you can help define your goals, I can better assist you in deciding which of these three options to choose and maybe recommend a suitable host.


----------



## Pinotmom (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you Don and wonderful questions Cletus.  I want it all. no seriously, I want a pro looking site with portfolios and sales options.  I don't have to have a direct plug-in, I've gotten along fine without on my website with foliolink, but it's a pain getting the  sizing right, and tedious if I want to change the layout.  I've looked at zenfolio and smugmug and wordpress. I'm willing to spend on a decent account, but I'm also not a professional photographer.   I'm picky about fonts and layouts.  I'd welcome your input. Thanks.http://www.debbiepoulin.com


----------

